# I may not like snow but....



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I sure do a good job!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes U do a good job! But why was there so much accumulation left like that? or is it one of those accounts where you don't need to plow during snowfall?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

No salt GV?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

nice job, wish we had snow like that


----------



## Bill QT (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like a nice size job. I have been out of the plowing gigs for 30 years and just coming back.How much snowfall was that, and do you think spraying LCC on it after plowing would make a difference. Thanks Bill


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

creativedesigns;880992 said:


> Yes U do a good job! But why was there so much accumulation left like that? or is it one of those accounts where you don't need to plow during snowfall?


It's a VFW Post they only need the door to bar open in the morining ,the rest can wait.


JohnnyRoyale;880993 said:


> No salt GV?


What's that?


Bill QT;880997 said:


> Looks like a nice size job. I have been out of the plowing gigs for 30 years and just coming back.How much snowfall was that, and do you think spraying LCC on it after plowing would make a difference. Thanks Bill


Most places don't want salt. That was only about 6-8 inches of snow ,no big deal.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice job. How much do you charge? I'll hire you tomorrow if the rate is good.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

2 questions:

Is there pavement under that snow?

Does the VFW pay you with a bar tab?




Looks good GV, I'm jealous that you're plowing already! :realmad:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I wish I could get another lot like that to plow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

kcress31;881137 said:


> Nice job. How much do you charge? I'll hire you tomorrow if the rate is good.


You couldn't afford me!


jomama45;881165 said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> Is there pavement under that snow?
> 
> ...


Yes there is pavement over it,biggest piece of crap you ever seen. You can plow it only one way or the plow ripped all the patches up.
Sometimes the bartender comes out and gives me a couple of beers in the morning while I'm plowing it.

Should of said from last years pictures ,just posting a few.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats not too cold for you GV?


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

smooth as an ice skating rink.. almost looks like it

he wishes it didn't snow though. hes seasonal and loving it!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Which truck are you using this year the 08 or 02?


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks like a good size lot to have.

Looks clean to me.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

For a rookie, that's not a bad job.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Stik208;881484 said:


> Which truck are you using this year the 08 or 02?


The 02 the 08 is for getting coffee ,just like JD be he gets tea instead.



Camden;881497 said:


> For a rookie, that's not a bad job.


Thanks,hope my 2nd year goes just as good!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Camden;881497 said:


> For a rookie, that's not a bad job.


I agree, personally I think it looks like crap. LOL


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Do I still see chicken trails and fall off crumbs?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

blowerman;881571 said:


> Do I still see chicken trails and fall off crumbs?


I think you need a new computer.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

blowerman;881571 said:


> Do I still see chicken trails and fall off crumbs?


Looks more like elephant trails. LOL I think GV should go home and clean the house and leave the plowing for his wife.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

He must hire someone to come in and clean up after he gets the majority of it cleared.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;881599 said:


> Looks more like elephant trails. LOL I think GV should go home and clean the house and leave the plowing for his wife.


If she was a little more coordinated I would.



Camden;881611 said:


> He must hire someone to come in and clean up after he gets the majority of it cleared.


And I'll still make money if I do that!


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

where's the finished product ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Deco;881639 said:


> where's the finished product ?


Season 2 ,The Clean Up!:laughing:


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

you crazy pusher you :laughing:

*nuke it!*


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

i got 12 men chompin at the bit over here , need help ? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

is that this year already?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice and easy looking lot. Probably best that you don't get down to the pavement since it's all ripped up. They would make you pay if you messed up the lot, I bet.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

nickplowing1972;882113 said:


> is that this year already?


Last years pix,why do you want snow already?



Brant'sLawnCare;882191 said:


> Nice and easy looking lot. Probably best that you don't get down to the pavement since it's all ripped up. They would make you pay if you messed up the lot, I bet.


Doubt it,looks like a bomb hit it already.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

lucky! already plowing


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

grandview;882196 said:


> Last years pix,why do you want snow already?


of course i do we dont have the luxury of seasonals down here:crying:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;880984 said:


> I sure do a good job!


That looks like crap.....and did you just leave the bar? The tire marks are doing circles. If you hate snow so much you would not be posting pictures of it........go take your meds old man...and leave the plowing for tls


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is how you leave a lot.....


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

tls22;882430 said:


> That looks like crap.....and did you just leave the bar? The tire marks are doing circles. If you hate snow so much you would not be posting pictures of it........go take your meds old man...and leave the plowing for tls


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;882437 said:


> Here is how you leave a lot.....


Anyone can plow and make a lot look like that when it's 60 degrees outside. 10 more minutes it would of melted anyways.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

tls22;882437 said:


> Here is how you leave a lot.....


What is that 1/2"
Could have pre plowed that in your sleep.
Would have saved yourself the fuel in the process too.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bajak;882580 said:


> What is that 1/2"
> Could have pre plowed that in your sleep.
> Would have saved yourself the fuel in the process too.


Put your glasses on back-jack......those piles at the end of the run look alot bigger then just a 1/2 inch push....dam Canadians


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;882533 said:


> Anyone can plow and make a lot look like that when it's 60 degrees outside. 10 more minutes it would of melted anyways.


agree to disagree......your getting grumpier in your older years


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;882533 said:


> Anyone can plow and make a lot look like that when it's 60 degrees outside. 10 more minutes it would of melted anyways.


LOL so true. On grandviews defense, TLS the difference is we get a wetter snow that scrapes clean. But come on GV, whats the deal with all that roll off and "crumbs" lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;883318 said:


> LOL so true. On grandviews defense, TLS the difference is we get a wetter snow that scrapes clean. But come on GV, whats the deal with all that roll off and "crumbs" lol


Thanks al roker......love your show on TWC


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Any snow left on the ground is still more then you guys in NJ will get all season.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;884910 said:


> Any snow left on the ground is still more then you guys in NJ will get all season.


You want to bet?


----------

